# Custom i5 Gaming PC Config Help



## snipershot (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi all !!!!  I am new to this forum. I have read through a lot of posts here before registering and thought this would be a good place to ask about building custom PCs. I am planning of getting a Custom Gaming PC done and I need some advice on choosing some parts. I also won't be needing a Monitor, keyboard and mouse as I have already have them.

The below are the configs I have already decided and its current price I have seen on flipkart, homeshop18 and other online website. I guess it will be much lower in local shops.
_______________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Selected Configs:*

*Processor:* Intel Corei5 3550 	(LGA1155 socket)				                                    Rs.12,826
*RAM:* 2 x 4 GB Crossair Venegence 1600					                                    Rs. 2,674
*Motherboard:* 	ASRock Z77 Extreme4 Motherboard				                            Rs. 10,600
                           ( or any other board under 15 or 16k which is future proof)
Graphics Card: Nvidia GTX 660 Ti (But wont be buying now. Planning to get it later)
*UPS:*										                                            Rs. 2,000
*Hard Disk:* OCZ Agility 3 60 GB SSD		                                                                    Rs. 4,600
*Hard Disk:* Seagate Barracuda 1 TB 7200 rpm, SATA 6Gb/s,64MB Cache		            Rs. 4,600
*Power Supply:* Antec	650W							                                    Rs. 5,000
*DVD Writer :* 									                                    Rs. 1,000-Rs.1500

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Need Help with selecting *

*Cabinet:*                                                                                                       Under Rs. 8,000
*Cooling System:* Under Rs. 6,000 . (I have an eye on  Antec Kuhler H20 620 Cooler. Please give me your opinion)
_______________________________________________________________________________________________________

I am looking for a cabinet that has good expandability, good air circulation, and some descent looks and can fit a basic liquid cooling system.

Could you please tell me if according to my above config + NVDIA 660Ti or a Nvidia 670, will a 600W or 650W be sufficient.

Please also tell me if you can find these items at cheaper rates. I am from Cochin, Kerala and would also like to know if there are any good computer accessory shops who do custom PC builds with assembling in Kerala.

Thanks in advance !


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 27, 2012)

Get either Crucial m4 or Vertex 4 instead of Agility 3.


----------



## snipershot (Oct 27, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Get either Crucial m4 or Vertex 4 instead of Agility 3.



Hey dashing.sujay , Thanks a ton for replying. 

Is it true that SSDs which we get in India have defects and get damaged fast?


----------



## theproffesor (Oct 29, 2012)

everything is good except cpu you should definitely buy an i5 3570k
and ditch the gtx660ti and buy hd7870 for 19k from Flipkart and oc it...
for case I like nzxt
guardian 912RB or lexa s[4.3k -4.1k] are awesome cases though if you want more room just buy corsair 400R
and buy a seasonic ECO 600W from fkart for 4.3k , 85% efficiency will handle both of them and all your things
,,or else buy corsair hx650


----------



## the_conqueror (Oct 29, 2012)

It'd be better if you fill this template - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/149943-asking-new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html


----------



## snipershot (Nov 5, 2012)

theproffesor said:


> everything is good except cpu you should definitely buy an i5 3570k
> and ditch the gtx660ti and buy hd7870 for 19k from Flipkart and oc it...
> for case I like nzxt
> guardian 912RB or lexa s[4.3k -4.1k] are awesome cases though if you want more room just buy corsair 400R
> ...



Hi, Thanks a lot for replying. I checked out the guardian 912RB and the lexa s. The lexa s looks ausome ! I looked into the i5 3570k , but I dont think I will be buying that one as it doesnt not have Extended Page Tables. I will be using the PC for virtualization mainly so I need a processor with the EPT option and which is under 15k. And yea, I love the lexa s. It looks cool !! Yea, The seasonic ECO 600W PSU is also good, fits in my budget too. Thanks a ton! I checked out the HD 7870, thanks again for that. Which brand do you think is good? Sapphire, Asus, Zotac , EVGA, HIS . If you give an order according to quality ,which one would be the best one and which one will be the worst? Asus>EVGA>Sapphire>Zotac? I am not familiar with these brands.

And again, thanks a lot for your time and effort! Means a lot!


----------



## snipershot (Nov 5, 2012)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: *Virtualization:* Virtual Box (4-5 light weight VMs at a time) || *Gaming : *Far Cry 3, Watch Dogs(2013), CODMW2,3|| *Coding :* Visual Studio 2012, Python

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:* 50,000 [ +9k ] *

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: *Yes* (but not too much)

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: *Windows 7 x64 and Xubuntu 12.04*

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: *1 TB *

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: *No {Already have a Dell Monitor}*

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: *Keyboard and mouse, Speakers. *

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: *December 2012 or January 2013*

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: *Yes (around 8 years back)*

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: *Cochin . Yes, I am open to buying from online shops if they provide Warranty.*

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: I have looked into a few Combos. I am looking to get a *future proof PC* for the next few years which I can easily upgrade components. Have plans of getting *Dual GPU in the future* but not as of now.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 5, 2012)

Processor: Intel Corei5 3550 (LGA1155 socket) Rs.12,826 Core i5 3570K gud for gaming 
RAM: 2 x 4 GB Crossair Venegence 1600 Rs. 2,674 
Motherboard: ASRock Z77 Extreme4 Motherboard Rs. 10,600
( or ASRock Z77 Extreme6 Motherboard Rs. 12,757)
Graphics Card: Nvidia GTX 660 Ti (But wont be buying now. Planning to get it later)
UPS:	Rs. 2,000
Hard Disk: OCZ Agility 3 60 GB SSD Rs. 4,600 Kingston V+200 120 GB SSD = 6.3K
Hard Disk: Seagate Barracuda 1 TB 7200 rpm, SATA 6Gb/s,64MB Cache Rs. 4,600
Power Supply: Antec 650W Rs. 5,000 Corsair TX 650
DVD Writer : Rs. 1,000-Rs.1500

Cabinet Corsair CARBIDE 400R = 5.5K 
Cooler = Cooler master Hyper 212 Evo = 2.2K 

U dont want to waste money on Kuhler , CM hyper 212 evo can cool equally or even better than Kuhler


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 5, 2012)

Intel Core i5 2500K/3570K - Rs 12200 / Rs 14200
Motherboard - AsRock Z77Extreme 4/Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H - Rs 9800 / 11900
RAM - Gskill 8GB RAM F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL - Rs 2900
Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7870 HDMI OC Edition 2 GB GDDR5  - Rs 18338
HDD - WD 1 TB - Rs. 4,600
SMPS -Corsair TX650V2 - 5600
Cabinet - Corsair 400R- Rs 4500
OPD - Samsung SH-S 223F - Rs 975

Total : Rs 58913


Since you are going to overclock and add water cooling at a later stage its better to get a more robust PSU.And since you are going to Overclock (once again!) do get the i5 2500K much better an overclocker.Hence do get the Corsair TXV2s. The Corsair 400R is a good choice for your specified needs as a cabinet. There is no point in getting a 60GB SSD ( The OS 64 bit and some or a game/s or applications will fill it up) rather save up and get a 128 GB later on. The Extreme 4 as a motherboard is more than enough so dont spend extra on the Extreme 6. If even then you think of buying it I would suggest, its better to pay a bit extra and get the Asus Maximus Gene V at Rs 14875.660ti is good but the HD7870 at that money is better a VFM & price to price to performance option.


----------



## snipershot (Nov 7, 2012)

damngoodman999 said:


> Processor: Intel Corei5 3550 (LGA1155 socket) Rs.12,826 Core i5 3570K gud for gaming
> 
> U dont want to waste money on Kuhler , CM hyper 212 evo can cool equally or even better than Kuhler



Yeahh .Thank you. I will get the hyper 212 evo. The processor which you said doesn't have EPT(extended page tables) which is needed for better performance in virtualization. Thats the reason I dint choose 3570k. May b I might if I have to compromize on virtualaztion and go with gaming ! 



The Incinerator said:


> Intel Core i5 2500K/3570K - Rs 12200 / Rs 14200
> Motherboard - AsRock Z77Extreme 4/Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H - Rs 9800 / 11900
> 
> Since you are going to overclock and add water cooling at a later stage its better to get a more robust PSU.And since you are going to Overclock (once again!) do get the i5 2500K much better an overclocker.Hence do get the Corsair TXV2s. The Corsair 400R is a good choice for your specified needs as a cabinet. There is no point in getting a 60GB SSD ( The OS 64 bit and some or a game/s or applications will fill it up) rather save up and get a 128 GB later on. The Extreme 4 as a motherboard is more than enough so dont spend extra on the Extreme 6. If even then you think of buying it I would suggest, its better to pay a bit extra and get the Asus Maximus Gene V at Rs 14875.660ti is good but the HD7870 at that money is better a VFM & price to price to performance option.



Hey, thanks for replying. I have checked out the *graphics card you suggested HD 7870*. i love it but it is kind of out of my budget. The *HD 7850* fits more into my budget. What is your opinion about the 7850 ? (I plan of upgrading graphics card later.)

The Gigabyte Motherboard , Does it have the same features as the extreme4 or extreme6 ? I just want a motherboard which is future proof and has place for 2 graphics card (pcie 3.0), 4 ram slots, usb 3.0,  and place for more hard disks which is under 15k or 16k.

Thanks again for replying

Hey guys, what is your *opinion* about *Cooler Master , Corsair or NzXT Cabinets under 8k?* I love the designs of the cooler master one with the Led lights and stuff, looks *alienish!* :B


----------

